# "Who was in..."



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Okay, slightly similar to a post by Lisa called "The Movie Game," except this is different. I got this from a MySpace Bulletin (I didn't see anything similar, so it'll suck if there's a similiar thread already started!!!). I have an example below... best part is, let's try our very hardest to NOT use the same person/movie combo as previously mentioned (different person/same movie or same person/different movie can work though)....

Example:

(Me) - Orlando Bloom was in Pirates of the Caribbean w/ Johnny Depp, who was in...

(2nd person) - Secret Window w/ Maria Bello, who was in...

(3rd person) - _______ w/ __________, who was in...

So, let's get going... I'll start it....

Sarah Michelle Gellar was in Cruel Intentions w/ Reese Witherspoon, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Just Like Heaven with Mark Ruffalo who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Just Like Heaven with Mark Ruffalo who was in... 13 Going On 30 w/ Jennifer Garner, who was in...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 25, 2006)

aahhh! whats the name of that super hero movie she did with ben affleck? somebody tell me please i really want to play!! lol!!! next person can take it away from me, i dont mind! lol


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* aahhh! whats the name of that super hero movie she did with ben affleck? somebody tell me please i really want to play!! lol!!! next person can take it away from me, i dont mind! lol I won't take it, but I'll help...
For makeupfreak72 = Daredevil w/ Colin Farrell, who was in....

Therefore, my reply to that is....

Alexander w/ Angelina Jolie, who was in....


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 26, 2006)

Taking Lives with Ethan Hawke who was in...


----------



## monniej (May 26, 2006)

assault on precinct 13 with lawrence fishburn who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 26, 2006)

The Matrix with Keanu Reeves who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (May 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* The Matrix with Keanu Reeves who was in... Point Break w/ Patrick Swayze, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (May 27, 2006)

Dirty Dancing with Kelly Bishop who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (May 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Dirty Dancing with Kelly Bishop who was in... Six Degrees of Separation w/ Stockard Channing who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (May 27, 2006)

Grease with John Travolta who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (May 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Grease with John Travolta who was in... Face/Off with Nicholas Cage, who was in...


----------



## Elisabeth (May 29, 2006)

Raising Arizona with Holly Hunter, who was in.......


----------



## Aquilah (May 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Raising Arizona with Holly Hunter, who was in....... O Brother, Where Art Thou? w/ John Turturro who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (May 30, 2006)

Secret Window with Matt Holland who was in...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 30, 2006)

uh, i hope im thinking of the right movie secret window was that with johnny depp? if im right, next person can go on,


----------



## Aquilah (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Secret Window with Matt Holland who was in... The Day After Tomorrow with Jake Gyllenhaal, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (May 30, 2006)

Jarhead with Jamie Fox who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Jarhead with Jamie Fox who was in... The Truth About Cats &amp; Dogs w/ Ben Chaplin, who was in...


----------



## Sarah84 (May 31, 2006)

Birthday girl with Nicole Kidman who was in.....


----------



## goddess13 (May 31, 2006)

Bewitched with Michael Caine who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Bewitched with Michael Caine who was in... Miss Congeniality w/ Benjamin Bratt, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 2, 2006)

Catwoman with Sharon Stone who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Catwoman with Sharon Stone who was in... Casino with Robert DeNiro, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 2, 2006)

Hide and Seek with Dakota Fanning, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am Sam with Sean Penn who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* I am Sam with Sean Penn who was in... Fast Times at Ridgemont High w/ Phoebe Cates, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2006)

Gremlins with Polly Holliday who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 3, 2006)

The Parent Trap with Dennis Quaid who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* The Parent Trap with Dennis Quaid who was in... Great Balls of Fire! w/ Winona Ryder, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands with Johnny Depp who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2006)

Finding Neverland with Dustin Hoffman who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Finding Neverland with Dustin Hoffman who was in... Billy Bathgate w/ Steve Buscemi, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 4, 2006)

The Island with Ewan McGregor who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 4, 2006)

The Island with Scarlett Johansson who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

In Good company w/ Dennis Quaid who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yours, Mine and Ours with Rene Russo who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

The Thomas Crown Affair w/ Pierce Brosnan who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 5, 2006)

Mrs Doubtfire with Robin Williams who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

Patch Adams w/ Monica Potter who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 5, 2006)

Head over Heels with Freddie Prinze Jr who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Head over Heels with Freddie Prinze Jr who was in... Down to You w/ Selma Blair, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

The Sweetest Thing w/ Christina Applegate who was in....


----------



## Maude (Jun 5, 2006)

View from the Top with Mark Ruffalo who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 5, 2006)

The Last Castle with Robert Redford who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 6, 2006)

A River Runs Through It w/ Brad Pitt who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* A River Runs Through It w/ Brad Pitt who was in... Thelma &amp; Louise w/ Susan Sarandon, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 6, 2006)

Dead Man Walking with Steve Boles who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Dead Man Walking with Steve Boles who was in... Songcatcher w/ Aidan Quinn, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 6, 2006)

Return to Sender w/ Kelly Preston who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Return to Sender w/ Kelly Preston who was in... The Experts w/ Ayre Gross, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 7, 2006)

Minority Report with Steve Harris who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Minority Report with Steve Harris who was in... The Skulls w/ Joshua Jackson, who was in...
(Talk about a movie full of hotties!)


----------



## Maude (Jun 7, 2006)

Cruel Intentions w/ Ryan Phillippe, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* Cruel Intentions w/ Ryan Phillippe, who was in... Playing by Heart w/ Angelina Jolie, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Girl Interrupted w/ Brittany Murphy who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 8, 2006)

Cherry Falls with Bre Blair who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* Cherry Falls with Bre Blair who was in... Down Dog w/ Jeffrey Johnson, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Mommy, no one wants to play w/ me *boo-hoo*






LMAO j/k... Bump???


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm there Aquilah !!!




But that one is tough... I can't find any movie from that guy... Just TV series.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foreverxsummer* I'm there Aquilah !!!



But that one is tough... I can't find any movie from that guy... Just TV series. I admit, I think I'm cheating by using imdb.com for the lesser known celebs... Am I alone?
Okay, here... Target w/ Stephen Baldwin, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

*raises hand* I know! I know!

Bio-Dome (funny movie) w/ Pauly Shore who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* *raises hand* I know! I know!
Bio-Dome (funny movie) w/ Pauly Shore who was in...

LOL... Encino Man w/ Brendan Fraser, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Blast From The Past w/ Alicia Silverstone who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Blast From The Past w/ Alicia Silverstone who was in... The Crush w/ Cary Elwes, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Liar Liar with Justin Cooper who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Dennis the Menace Strikes Again w/ Don Rickles who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

Toy Story (voice of Mr. Patato lol) with Tim Allen who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Christmas With The Kranks w/ Jamie Lee Curtis, who was in...


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

Freaky Friday, with Lindsay Lohan, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Mean Girls w/ Rachel McAdams who was in...


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

The Notebook with Ryan Goslin, who was in...

(I'm not sure if thats how you spell his last name)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Murder by Numbers w/ Sandra Bullock, who was in...

(Did you know these two dated in real life???)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Murder by Numbers w/ Sandra Bullock, who was in...
(Did you know these two dated in real life???)

(No, I didn't. hehe)
Ms. Congeniality w/ William Shatner who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* (No, I didn't. hehe)Ms. Congeniality w/ William Shatner who was in...

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story w/ Vince Vaughn, who was in...
(Yup, they did... He's quite younger than her too... They were dating when they made the movie I think... Or right afterwards)


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

Wedding Crashers with Owen Wilson who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

Starsky and Hutch with Juliette Lewis who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Natural Born Killers w/ Woody Harrelson, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

North County with Charlize Theron who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

The Devil's Advocate w/ Keanu Reeves, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Bill &amp; Ted's Excellent Adventure w/ George Carlin who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

Dogma w/ Linda Florentino, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 15, 2006)

Men In Black with Siobhan Fallon, who was in...

(thanks IMDB)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 17, 2006)

Boiler Room w/ Giovanni Ribisi, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 19, 2006)

Love's Brother with Adam Garcia, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Riding in Cars with Boys with Sara Gilbert who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Poison Ivy w/ Drew Barrymore, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

E.T. w/ Henry Thomas who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Gangs of New York w/ Liam Neeson, who was in...


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 19, 2006)

Love Actually w/Emma Thompson who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Junior w/ Danny DeVito, who was in...


----------



## Sass (Jun 19, 2006)

Man On The Moon w/ Jim Carrey, who was in...


----------



## LilDee (Jun 19, 2006)

Me, Myself &amp; Irene with Renee Zellweger, who was in...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 19, 2006)

empre records with liv tyler who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Cookie's Fortune w/ Julianne Moore, who was in...

*Good movie too, if I may add*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

The Forgotten w/ Gary Sinise who was in....


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 21, 2006)

Forrest Gump w/Robin Wright Penn who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2006)

The Princess Bride w/ Cary Elwes, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

The Cat's Meow w/ Eddie Izzard who was in...


----------



## monniej (Jun 22, 2006)

ocean's twelve w/don cheadle who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* ocean's twelve w/don cheadle who was in... Boogie Nights w/ Philip Seymour Hoffman, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 23, 2006)

Almost Famous w/ Noah Taylor, who was in...

(btw is this movie good?)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

(No idea... I only saw a few mins. of the end...)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory w/ Helena Bonham Carter, who was in...


----------



## Sass (Jun 23, 2006)

Fight club w/ Brad Pitt, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Thelma &amp; Louise w/ Geena Davis, who was in...


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

a long kiss goodnight w/sam jackson, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Pulp Fiction w/ Harvey Keitel, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Holy Smokes w/ Kate Winslet, who was in...


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

Finding Neverland w/ Dustin Hoffman, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

D**k Tracy w/ Madonna, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

A League of Their Own w/ Rosie O'Donnell, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 26, 2006)

The Flintstones in Viva Rock Vegas with David Jean Thomas who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Sleepless in Seattle w/ Meg Ryan, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 26, 2006)

Rich and Famous with David Selby who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Surviving Christmas w/ Ben Affleck, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Forces of Nature w/ Sandra Bullock, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 26, 2006)

The Vanishing w/ Kiefer Sutherland who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Max Dugan Returns w/ Matthew Broderick, who was in...


----------



## AMHGuy (Jun 26, 2006)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off w / Mia Sara, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Time Cop w/ Jean-Claude Van Damme, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

Last Action Hero w/ Arnold Schwarzenegger, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 2, 2006)

True Lies with Jamie Lee Curtis, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 2, 2006)

Halloween H20 w/ Josh Hartnett, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 4, 2006)

The Virgin Suicides with Kirsten Dunst, who was in...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

drop dead gorgeous with kirstie alley, who was in..


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2006)

Look Who's Talking w/ John Travolta, who was in...


----------



## monniej (Jul 6, 2006)

pulp fiction w/samuel l. jackson who was in...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

s.w.a.t. with michelle rodriguez who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

The Fast and The Furious w/ Vin Diesel, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Boiler Room with Giovanni Ribisi, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow with Julian Curry who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

Loch Ness w/ Joely Richardson, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 7, 2006)

Return to Me with Chris Barnes who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

National Lampoon's Last Resort with Corey Feldman, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

The Lost Boys w/ Keifer Sutherland, who was in...


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2006)

Young Guns with Emilio Estevez who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

St. Elmo's Fire with Demi Moore, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Ghost w/ Whoopi Goldberg, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 10, 2006)

How Stella Got Her Groove Back with Angela Bassett, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Mr. 3000 w/ Bernie Mac, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Above the Rim with Tupac, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 12, 2006)

Poetic Justice with Regina King, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Friday with Chris Tucker, who was in


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Rush Hour w/ Jackie Chan, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Shanghai Knights with Owen Wilson, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Wedding Crashers w/ Vince Vaughn, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Dodge Ball with Ben Stiller, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

Reality Bites with Winona Ryder, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Girl interrupted with angelina jolie, who was in...


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Smith with Brad Pitt who was in..


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Ocean's 11 with Julia Roberts, who was in...


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2006)

Notting Hill with Hugh Grant, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

nine months with robin williams, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

One Hour Photo with Michael Vartan, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Never been kissed with drew barrymore, who was in...


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 13, 2006)

Scream with Skeet Ulrich, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

As good as it gets with cuba gooding jr., who was in...


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 13, 2006)

Radio with Ed Harris, who was in...


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 13, 2006)

The Truman show with Jim Carrey, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

The Mask with Cameron Diaz, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Charlie's Angels w/ Drew Barrymore, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

Ever After with Angelica Houston, who was in


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 14, 2006)

Manhattan Murder Mystery with Woody Allen, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Celebrity w/ Melanie Griffith, who was in...


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 15, 2006)

Milk Money with Anne Heche who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Six Days Seven Nights w/ David Schwimmer, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

Picking up the pieces with Woody Allen, who was in...


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

Deconstructing Harry with Kirstie Alley, who was in...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Look Who's Talking w/ John Travolta who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Grease w/ Stockard Channing, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 18, 2006)

Up Close &amp; Personal with Michelle Pfeiffer, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

The Witches of Eastwick w/ Susan Sarandon, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 19, 2006)

The Client with Tommy Lee Jones, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

Man of the House with Rhianna, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

Scratch the last one... It was Christina Millian... But the "Edit" button isn't there *lmao*


----------



## LilDee (Jul 22, 2006)

Love don't cost a thing, with Nick Cannon, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 22, 2006)

Shall We Dance with Richard Gere, who was in...


----------



## iluvgators (Jul 23, 2006)

Pretty Woman w/ Julia Roberts, who was in.....


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 23, 2006)

My Best Friend's Wedding with Dermot Mulroney, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 23, 2006)

About Schmidt with Kathy Bates, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Waterboy with Adam Sandler, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

50 first dates with Rob Schneider, who was in...


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2006)

deuce bigelow with Eddie Griffin, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 25, 2006)

John Q with Denzel Washington, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

Training Day with Eva Mendes, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Stuck on You with Matt Damon, who was in...


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 27, 2006)

The Legend of Bagger Vance with Bob Penny who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Sweet Home Alabama with Reese Witherspoon, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

Freeway with Keifer Sutherland, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

A Few Good Men with Jack Nicholson, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

Batman with Michael Keaton, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

My life with Nicole Kidman, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

Eyes Wide Shut with Tom Cruise, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 30, 2006)

Magnolia with Julianne Moore, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

The Hours with Meryl Streep, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

One True Thing with RenÃ©e Zellweger, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Empire Records w/ Rory Cochran, who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

A scanner darkly with keanu reeves, who was in..


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Devil's Advocate with Al Pacino who was in...


----------



## LilDee (Aug 6, 2006)

two for the money, with Matthew McConaughey (spelling??), who was in...


----------



## ecstasia (Aug 6, 2006)

Boys On The Side with Drew Barrymore who was in ...

-- Lissi


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

Never Been Kissed with David Arquette, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Scream with Neve Campbell, who was in...


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 9, 2006)

Reefer Madness (The Movie Musical) with Kristen Bell, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Polish Wedding with Claire Danes, who was in...


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 9, 2006)

Brokedown Palace with Kate Beckinsale, who was in...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Laurel Canyon with Frances McDormand, who was in...


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2006)

almost famous with kate hudson, who was in...


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 11, 2006)

The Skeleton Key with Peter Sarsgaard, who was in...


----------



## michko970 (Aug 14, 2006)

Garden State with Zach Braff who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

The Broken Hearts Club w/ Andrew Keegan, who was in...

(GOOD movie too!!!)


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

10 things I hate about you w/Julia Stiles, who was in?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

Save the Last Dance with Kerry Washington, who was in...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Mr. &amp; Mrs. Smith w/ Brad Pitt, who was in...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

Oceans Twelve w/George Clooney who was in...


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

The perfect storm with Mark wahlberg (sp?), who was in...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Four Brothers with Terrence Howard, who was in.....


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2006)

crash w/thandie newton, who was in...


----------

